# 162" 12pt. down!



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Well It was Sunday morning about 9a.m. when i first seen this big guy. I grabbed the camera and started to get some footage. When i got on him i new it was a definite shooter. Filmed him with the camera for about 15 minutes with the camera arm and he was headed right to me. He Rubbed 3 small saplings before getting 35 yards from my stand. used my 30 yard pin and he dropped right into the Easton Axis and blood runner!! All self-filmed!


----------



## antlers8893 (May 27, 2006)

wow! nice buck! i havent seen any deer in the 2 days ive been out.


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

Very nice!! Congrts.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Great deer... How about some footage?


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Very nice! Congrats


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Congrats on an awesome buck! You gonna upload the video anywhere? Would love to see it!


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

Well ill see what i can do... Actually Im with Cornfed Outdoors.( 8 of us, all friends, capturing our outdoor hunting experiences) We do have a facebook page. We are currently working on a video/dvd that we can put out. Our Turkey dvd is almost done from this spring.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Beautiful buck. Congrats on a great deer.


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Congrats, awesome deer!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Very nice! Congrats! especially on film.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow the pressure is off and its only oct2nd! Good job on a nice buck. Although I bet you will be stuck filming for you budies the rest of the year LOL. If you guys just film in ohio it will be tough to beat the scores on that one.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

wide and tall!!!!!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Hellova buck...and just a couple miles down the road from me! Congrats!!! Who all is in the corn fed outdoors gang? I probably know all of you guys! lol


----------



## RIFFLE (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice deer, sounds like a good time


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

sweet buck!


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats on a beautiful buck. You are a hell of a salesman, tease us with some footage and then tell us it will be for sale for a limited time only. Joking of course. Again congrats.


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Great buck!!! Congrats!! Looking foward to seeing the footage.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

very nice buck congrats


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Superb specimen,that is a great looking buck.Congrats!!!!!


----------

